# Ideas on running a coffee cart in Nigeria



## Fran7 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I hope I'm not breaking any rules here by posting this. Just hoping to get some answers from members who are passionate about coffee.

About two years ago, I got the idea of starting a speciality coffee cart in my campus as a freshman thereby bringing speciality coffee to Nigeria. For someone like me living in a country where the coffee culture is almost non-existent and where majority of coffee consumers drink instant coffee. I felt we were missing out on this beautiful coffee culture the rest of the world has and saw coffee as a means of creating a new cultural wave here and connecting us with the rest of the world.

I started out by reading all I can about coffee from the beans to brewing methods to equipments down to actually running a coffee shop. After been part of many coffee forums and learning behind the scenes from everyone, I feel so connected with those who share this cup daily (weird for someone who hasn't had a drip coffee yet  ).

So to begin my coffeeprenuer journey, what and what should I know about running a coffee cart, what should I expect? How should I approach this as I can't seem to walk 5miles to ChrisCoffee to get a new espresso machine or order some V60 filters from Amazon and get it the next day or even find a roaster without travelling between 3 states.

So the big question, what would you do if you are in my shoes with all these hurdles to cross and how would you pull this off?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If you do not have access to equipment suppliers then you must keep it simple so that you can deal with faults yourself.

'Coffee pot' (common African brew method?) French Press and filter methods. Reusable filters are available. These methods all require relatively coarse grinding, so expensive electric espresso type grinders are not needed. If push came to shove, a hand grinder would be artistic and effective. It's about 'the show'!

But first, you must source a supply of roasted beans! Do not buy any kit until you have this in place.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fran7 (Jun 6, 2020)

For the roasted beans, a single roaster supplies almost the 23 states. I'm convinced that's the only roastery plant around. I was there sometime last year so I have that sorted.

The model doesn't sound bad at all. I was worried about the repairs and cost of shipping down equipments when the need arises and honestly it's money intensive.

I have a question though, won't hand grinders be drawbacks in terms of the amount of time spent on a customer? It also requires constant physical effort which I feel is not too good for a commercial setting.


----------

